# Several showings



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been working very hard at starting a business where I repair furniture, do commission work, and create turnings and clock art. 
This past week I've worked doubly hard at trying to find places to sell my turnings.

Saturday my wife and I were in the Jazz district which they now call the Crossroads district. Nothing much was going on, it was late Saturday afternoon. There was this one place that looked like an art gallery, but in front on the side walk were a lot of older hippies on lawn chairs drinking. Naturally we had to stop, I love hippies, used to be one myself.

Turns out they have a place next door to the gallery where they do First Friday Art Fair the first Friday of every month. It cost 50$ for a basic 6' spot with a bench. So I gave the lady my card and told her to look at my stuff online. She called a couple days later and approved me, so in May I have that coming up. Should do okay because I'm bringing all my lesser turnings and pricing them to go.

Also I went to an art gallery in the next city over and they liked my stuff a lot and would place several pieces in their gallery.

The one I'm most excited about is the Lees Summit Art Gallery, Got Art, it's local and they throw parties for movers and shakers in high class society. I took about 6 pieces to them and they want to show up to 6 pieces. That is going to pay some dividends because my work will be seen by the target audience.

So things are looking up.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Way to go Russell. Keep pounding the pavement.

Seems to me sales is the harder part while making the products is much easier.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That all sounds great, Russell. I know that you've been working hard to get your business going and I wish you all the success in the world. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

